# Empty Box for Sale - really!!!!



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the link on eBay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EMPTY-BOX-F...318752289?_trksid=p2054897.l4275#ht_44wt_1064

A nice, new, empty box for your Tweetsie. Opening bid sixty bucks.

Uh, WHY??

JackM


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

JackM said:


> Uh, WHY??
> 
> JackM


Cause someone may or has paid that much.... sigh


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Why? just because he thinks there might be a buyer..there probably isnt one.
The seller thinks "model trains are collectable and valuable, someone might want this box"..
If it was a rare LGB box, maybe..and empty 1940's and 50's Lionel boxes can sometimes be quite valuable!
but its unlikely anyone wants an old Bachmann set box..and even if they did, IMO its worth zero to five dollars.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

'Cause there's a sucker born every day.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

In this particular case, the only sucker will probably be the seller..

Scot


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Scottychaos said:


> In this particular case, the only sucker will probably be the seller..
> 
> Scot


Yup, cause you have to pay to list regardless of selling it.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why? If it sells he wins, if not he's got a valuable box! lol


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This is called Phishing. Phishing for dummies. If he gets a bite, he's not the dummy.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Sometimes you wonder what people will pay for. I've seen people not just buy the LGB box empty, but also the cardboard sleeve that comes around the LGB box when it is packed... I guess if someone is willing to buy the box, then the box will sell...

However look at the other stuff this person is trying to sell, and you'll quickly see that he's smoking something! $45 for Bachmann track, or $20 for a set of trucks?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

ewarhol said:


> Yup, cause you have to pay to list regardless of selling it.


We get no insertion fees in Australia up to 40 items a month.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Seen LGB boxes , some folks want to store there stuff in the original boxes or are looking to resell so they want to include the original box. but $60??? 

Someone's been smoking cornstalks....

I think my first Bug Hauler set was $60...$10 max, I could see, even then I doubt any takers, these are honestly best for the recycling bin.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ever watch Antique Roadshow?
Quite a bit of chatter for all original packing material, sometimes doubles the value.
So if you are young and lost your box.... , for a fee I'll help you get this one.
Happy Rails,
John


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> Ever watch Antique Roadshow?
> Quite a bit of chatter for all original packing material, sometimes doubles the value.
> So if you are young and lost your box.... , for a fee I'll help you get this one.
> Happy Rails,
> John


Yes, sometimes the box doubles the value, but only if the item, and the box, are both valuable..which is not the case here! 

In this case, the train set without the box is worth about $50..with the box, its worth about $50.

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scottychaos said:


> Yes, sometimes the box doubles the value, but only if the item, and the box, are both valuable..which is not the case here!
> 
> In this case, the train set without the box is worth about $50..with the box, its worth about $50.
> 
> Scot


I have my grandfather's Lionel stuff stored here. Some rolling stock and locomotives pre-war. All in their original Lionel boxes. The remainder is post-war locomotives and rolling stock (roughly 1946-47). Also in original boxes. So far they are in pretty good condition, time does take a toll, though.


----------

